# My arch to top my columns



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, so I got far enough with the build for my cemetery arch to show off a little bit. This thing has been fun all along. It will have a couple of slight improvements in the next week or so, but it's fairly close to done. I have a video I'll post to go with the pictures, but I apologize in advance for the beer slurred randomness that I spout during the video.

Pics will be posted in my gallery.






**EDIT**For some reason, I am unable to embed the video.

**EDIT 2**
I've posted pics in my gallery.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks damn slick man


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow BHC, nice arch!! The carved lettering actually looks like stone and I love the backlighting! Looks like embers glowing hot! Very, very nice work!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That looks great!!  love how it lights up!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Spot on. Looking forward to seeing it set up on the columns.


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow thats nice great job


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy smokes BHC, that is an awesome arch! I love the lighting and the letters look so stone-ish. You did a really nice job!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! It's been fun to build, but I'm glad to be close to finished with it, because I'm looking forward to my next project.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks like you need more practice at my cemetary, kidding of course... that is too cool! GREAT job


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! Soooo cool!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've had a couple of people comment on how I make things look so stone-ish in various threads. My wife suggested that I do a tutorial on it. If anyone is interested, please let me know.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd love to learn more about your method for it, the Arch looks great!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, when I start my column toppers at the beginning of the week, I'll remember to get my lovely photographer to come to the shop and take lots of pictures, so I can do a tutorial. I may even do a short video for youtube.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Okay, when I start my column toppers at the beginning of the week, I'll remember to get my lovely photographer to come to the shop and take lots of pictures, so I can do a tutorial. I may even do a short video for youtube.


can't wait, good thing for us you have a smart woman at your side


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

scarrycher said:


> can't wait, good thing for us you have a smart woman at your side


LOL, it drives her nuts that I can't run the camera and work on props at the same time. The A/C in the shop doesn't cool things very well, and she doesn't like to sweat. Not sure if you guys know it, but it gets very HOT and humid in Alabama in August.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> LOL, it drives her nuts that I can't run the camera and work on props at the same time. The A/C in the shop doesn't cool things very well, and she doesn't like to sweat. Not sure if you guys know it, but it gets very HOT and humid in Alabama in August.


I hear you, I'm in houston TX and I cant wait until oct. for some relief..cant wait to see your columns done...BTW if you need to excape the hurricane I'm only 10 hours away and could use some of those columns myself..


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I just went and mocked it up, and then I realized that I have not put a back on the columns yet. Lovely, one more thing I have to work on.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks nice.
I look forward to seeing the columns, the capitals and the arch put together.
How does the arch look at night? I'm curious to see/know how readable the "Dark "Lane" is with just the backlighting.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Okay, when I start my column toppers at the beginning of the week, I'll remember to get my lovely photographer to come to the shop and take lots of pictures, so I can do a tutorial. I may even do a short video for youtube.


:jol:I like the way your wife thinks...but I love to see my 'idols' at work doing what they do....please post pics/video BHC...your work is really crazy, good.....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That looks great ..will look nice on top of the arch.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job! and great Music


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

fontgeek said:


> Looks nice.
> I look forward to seeing the columns, the capitals and the arch put together.
> How does the arch look at night? I'm curious to see/know how readable the "Dark "Lane" is with just the backlighting.


I'll see what I can do about getting a video of it set up, as well as an unlit video to show a little better how well it actually illuminates the lettering. When I get my whole yard set up, there will be two blue floods on it as well, which should help with readability.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Great Job! and great Music


LOL, Thanks!


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool! 

When I first saw it I was like dang why didn't I think of that :googly: I live on Park Ln. too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

joker said:


> Very cool!
> 
> When I first saw it I was like dang why didn't I think of that :googly: I live on Park Ln. too.


LOL, feel free to use it. I don't mind sharing. If I see that you're selling them, though, I'd like about half of the money.

I had a friend ask me how much I'd charge to build one for him, and I told him the minimum would be $500, because it's a pain in the butt to sculpt the letters with a hole saw. Hot wire cutters get too hot to carve them and keep the sharp edges.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work on the column arch. I like how you did the lighted interior for the name.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! I got the idea from a nearby Italian restaurant that has a backlit sign like it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's wicked nice Bio! The details are beautiful. I see in the video a bottle of daddy's special juice. Nice. It's amazing what it can do for a person's creativity.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL, it was actually an empty that I grabbed out of the trash for the sole purpose of showing a size perspective. I strangely enough had a full one in my hand while I was recording that. It may help creativity, but sometimes it blocks normal thought processes. Then again, maybe it was just that I didn't want to put down the one I was drinking out of...


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You can have my share of Blue Moon man... it's all yours.

I might have to steal that idea for a decorative sign if the sheet metal one doesn't work out. Saw the video but audio wasn't working. Did you carve one piece and hog out another piece then glue them together?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. The LEDs really add a nice depth to the arch. Love the lettering as well, nicely done.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Quite cool!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> You can have my share of Blue Moon man... it's all yours.
> 
> I might have to steal that idea for a decorative sign if the sheet metal one doesn't work out. Saw the video but audio wasn't working. Did you carve one piece and hog out another piece then glue them together?


I'll take it! Especially if it's Autumn Moon (nomnomnomnom)

I cut out two arched pieces, sculpted the letters out of one, and hollowed the other one out about 3/4 of an inch. It was all done with freebie 3" blue sheet foam. The arch is 4 feet long, and approximately 2 1/2 feet high. 6 inches thick.
I got the leds from Niktronix on ebay (100 for $22) For the power source, I cut the end off of an old nextel charger that I had (7.5v 1A) and wired it all together. The bottom of the columns will have three blue LED spots each, also running off of an old phone charger. 1 for the column, and 2 to light up the front of the arch. At least, that's my plan. It will probably change, because I'll set it up, and if I don't like it, I'll start over.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Looks really cool man.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow. Nice job on that arch. I wish I had time to put one of those together for this year. Hmmmm. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*BHC that is BAD ASS!!! The finish is nice.*


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Pics mounted on the columns will be up shortly. I am quite proud of myself. Took me over a year to build up the confidence to attempt the arch like I wanted it. Now I am glad that I did it.

**EDIT** Pics are up.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I decided to put up a video on youtube. Please excuse the horrifically southern accent.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Love this shot with 1 blue flood and the lighting setup


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Love the night shot!

The detail on the knight is crazy.

Very well done, bravo!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you. Each knight has about 20 hours of work put into them. They are actually multiple pieces glued together.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is soooo cool! Definitely something to be proud of. Would love to have something like that for my yard if it wasn't on such a hill.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you very much, MM. I'm proud of them, and can see kids getting big eyed at them in October.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Such talent!! That is Superb!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for all the kind words, everyone!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. I like the play on your street name.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That came out beautifully, Bio. The angling of the stones around the figures is particularly eye-catching.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The finished arch looks great! The figures on the columns look amazing with their glowing eyes too. Nice work!


----------

